# Hilfe bei Drucker Wahl



## snapstar123 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, wie im Titel schon steht bräuchte ich mal eure Rat.
Ich habe einen Canon Pixma MP540 und zwar den hier

Canon PIXMA MP540 Multifunktionale Tintenstrahl-Systeme - Canon Deutschland

So meine Tante braucht auch einen neuen Drucker vorallem für Fotos.
Sie ist von meinem Drucker sehr begeistert vorallem wegen der Bildqualität und der Vielfalt des Druckers.
Sie braucht keinen wo man Scannen kann oder Fax einfacher Drucker für schöne Bilder.
Der preis soll so ab 50€ los gehen was könnt ihr in der Preisklasse empfehlen, er kann auch etwas teuerer sein 10-20€ oder so hauptsache er ist das Geld Wert.
Am besten mit einem USB-Anschluss und Kartenslots für verschiedene karten wie SD usw.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich schaue selber mal in der Preisklasse und ihr könnt ja sagen welcher optimal währe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2010)

USB ist ja Standard, mit Speicherkarten wirds wohl eng gerade in der Preisklasse, ich würde zb den Canon PIXMA iP3600 oder den CANON-PIXMA-iP4850 ( der soll es wohl können ) empfehlen


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Was soll der iP4850 können … Cardreader wohl kaum?! 

Also wenn du unbedingt Drucker und Cardreader brauchst, dann wirds echt enge.
Meine Lösung wär ein Canon iP2700 langt für deine Tante locker und die Quali ist auch gut, dazu ein seperater Cardreader und du hast die Wünsche deiner Tante erfüllt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja hast gewonnen, hatte nur beim Schotten geschaut und den Haken bei Direktdruck von Speicherkarte gesetzt. Hatte ab erauch auch was von " wohl können " geschrieben. Egal, bekommst ein Stück Käse Sahne und einen Prosecco


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Das ist aber nett von dir! *mampf schmatz*


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe, ja ein Kartenslot ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
Also die Drucker sind schon mal gut.
So jetzt halt entscheiden welchen, es währe gut wenn die Patronen einzeln sind, es gibt ja welche wo die Farben als eine Patrone verwendet werden aber da leidet die Qualität, so wie es aber aussieht haben alle einzelne Patronen.
Also von denn Preisen her sind alle im Rahmen und perfekt für Fotos was da wichtigste ist für meine Tante.
Also ich danke euch noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei einzelnen Tintentanks bleibt nur der iP3600 ( 4 Patronen ) und der iP 4850 ( 5 Farbpatronen ) übrig, der iP2700 hat nur 2 Patronen wovon eine für Schwarz und die andere alle Farben beinhaltet. Die Druckqualität leidet nicht unbedingt darunter, nur ist der Kostenwand zu hoch da bei einer leeren Farbkammer die komplette Patrone ersetzt werden muss wärend die anderen Kammern noch fast voll sein können.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

Gut wenn dir das wichtig ist alle Farben in Einzeltanks zu haben, sind die Drucker die der "Doktor" vorgeschlagen hat die günstigste und beste Alternative. Ich habe selbst einen Canon Pixma iP3300 mit 4 Tintenpatronen und dort gibt es auch Drittanbieter-Patronen wo du nochmals gut sparen kannst, gegenüber den Original-Patronen von Canon. Die Druckqualität leidet darunter nicht, zumindest kann ich persönlich keine schlechtere Qualität feststellen, weder bei Office-Farb-Druck noch beim Drucken auf Fotopapier.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau deswegen ist mir das wichtig da ich mir auch nicht die Original-Patronen hole da viel zu teuer.
Auf jeden fall einer mit einzelpatronen deswegen da eben günstigere Patronen rein kommen.
Bei meinem Canon Pixma MP540 habe ich auch billige drinnen und ich merke auch keine Unterschiede zu denn Originalpatronen.
Also welchen sollte ich jetzt am besten nehmen.
1. er soll gute Fotos machen können vorallem Fotos das ist das wichtigste.
2. die Patronen sollen einzeln sein.
Was ist eigentlich der unterschied bei 4 und 5 Tintenpatronen, bei mir sind es 5, 2x Schwarz und 3x Farbe, Rot, Blau und Gelb, ich denke eine schwarze ist für Fotos und die andere für normal Druck, wenn ich mir die Patronen immer anschaue da ich zur Zeit viel Office Dokumente Drucke ist die eine schwarze Patrone immer am schnellsten lehr.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, die 5. Farbe ist Foto - Schwarz, wäre allerdings auch vernachlässigbar. Ich selber nutze auch seit Jahren ( iP 4000 / iP 4600 ) günstige Patronen ( allerdings nicht um jeden Preis ) ohne Ausfallerscheinungen. Auch mit den gechipten Patronen gibt es bisher keine Probleme


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Dezember 2010)

Also doch die fünfte Frabe ist das Schwarz für Fotos, ich nutze auch billig Patronen, sogar manchmal welche die ohne Chip sind bloss braucht man dort die Chips der original Patronen aber sie funktionieren auch ohne Probleme.
Ich muss halt nur darauf achten wenn sie leer werden denn der Drucker zeigt mir ja durchgehen an das die Patronen leer sind da ich sonst denn Druckknopf kaputt machen kann aber das ist nicht schlimm mal rein zu schauen welche der Patronen langsam leer wird.
Also ich danke euch für die Hilfe, es währe also am besten einen von Canon zu nehmen der 5 Patronen hat da eben die Bilder bzw. Fotos das wichtigste ist für meine Tante.
Also kann ich ihr ja denn Drucker bestellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja mach das, ich mit denen zufrieden und machen gute Fotodrucke. Da deiner Tante die Fotos wichtig sind nimm den entsprechenden Drucker. Mitunter bekommt man auch beim Discounter wie zb Lidl mal günstige Patronenschnäppchen, ansonsten nutze ich gerne Geha da mir der billigste Preis alleine nicht reicht und ich doch ein gewisses Qualitätsminimum habe. Notfalls würden auch Boeder Patronen reichen. Ich denke ein komplettes Patronen Kit mit allen Farben für um die 20 Taler ist ein brauchbarer Kompromiss. Vom Chipumkleben halte ich persönlich nicht viel


----------

